# Radon Service-stationen?



## 4Helden (16. März 2011)

ggf. ich habe ein Mängel an meinem Bike.Ich habe das gefühl das ich am Hinterrad ein leichtes Seitliches Spiel habe.Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.Kann ich damit zu einem Servicepartner von Radon fahren und die schauen dann nach.Muss ich dann was Bezahlen oder müsste sowas nicht in die Gewährleistung fallen.


----------



## konsument (16. März 2011)

Du solltest erst mal bei Radon anrufen und den Mangel beschreiben. Die entscheiden dann, ob du dein Bike zu den Service-Partnern bringen kannst oder das Bike / die Teile nach Bonn schickst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (16. März 2011)

Shimano Nabe?
Damit solltest du eigentlich immer zu einem Radonpartner gehen können


----------



## 4Helden (16. März 2011)

Jup XT Nabe.
Aber scheint sich wieder gelegt zu haben.Habe heute mehrmals nach kleinen Fahrten das Spiel Überprüft und konnte kein Spiel mehr feststellen.


----------



## strassikowski (17. März 2011)

Im Interesse deiner Nabe solltest du mal das Lagerspiel kontrollieren und einstellen (lassen).


----------



## accucore (19. März 2011)

Geh zum Radon Service-Partner, dafür sind die doch Service-Partner. Nach schauen müsste doch sowieso kostenlos sein. Wegen Gewährleistung kannst ja dann fragen.


----------



## Dong (25. Juni 2011)

Habe eine Frage zu den Service-Partnern.
Können diese mir ein Rad bestellen, sodass ich es mir dort abholen kann?


----------



## Avalon (26. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du dir ein Rad bestellen und es dir zu einem Servicecenter hinschicken lassen. Die übernehmen für einen Mehrpreis von ca. 20 (?) die letzte Montage des Fahrrads, so dass du es dir im fertigen Zustand abholen kannst.

Diese Option kannst du direkt bei der Bestellung bei H&S nutzen.

Hier mehr dazu: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...tner-Netzwerk-weiter-ausgebaut-_id_17023_.htm


----------

